# Things I HATE!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Some humor for your morning coffee....

*THINGS I HATE:*

1. People who point at their wrist while asking for the time.... I know where my watch is pal, where the hell is yours? Do I point at my crotch when I ask where the toilet is?

2. People who are willing to get off their ass to search the entire room for the T.V. remote because they refuse to walk to the T.V. and change the channel manually.

3. When people say "Oh you just want to have your cake and eat it too". Damn right! What good is cake if you can't eat it?

4. When people say "it's always the last place you look". Of course it is. Why the hell would you keep looking after you've found it? Do people do this? Who and where are they? Gonna Kick their asses!

5. When people say while watching a film "did you see that?". No Loser, I paid $12 to come to the cinema and stare at the damn floor.

6. People who ask "Can I ask you a question?".... Didn't really give me a choice there, did ya sunshine?

7. When something is 'new and improved!'. Which is it? If it's new, then there has never been anything before it. If it's an improvement, then there must have been something before it, couldn't be new.

8. When people say "life is short". What the hell?? Life is the longest damn thing anyone ever does!! What can you do that's longer?

9. When you are waiting for the bus and someone asks "Has the bus come yet?". If the bus came would I be standing here, dumbass?

Disclaimer:

_This post is for educational and entertainment purposes only. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. This is not an offer to sell securities. May be too intense for some viewers. No user-serviceable parts inside. Subject to change without notice. One size fits all (very poorly).

_*GOOD MORNING!!* Your early wake up call from Nigeria (and only two more days before leaving HELL for home!)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

1. People that double park
2. Bad cellphone etiquette.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I know.. right?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fake Bacon in any form.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hot beer
Cold toilet seat


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

51% more effective then the leading brand


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its for the Children!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This is cool thread ,, I love it


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Politicians claiming to tell the truth, but they don't know how.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

When I get change back and they put the bills in my hand then try to put the coins on top of the bills.....

And they usually act like they are in a hurry for you to take your change and get out of their way, you're holding them up.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

There are 5 things I hate:
1. People who make lists
2. Racists
3. Asians
4. Hypocrites
7. People who can't count.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> There are 5 things I hate:
> 1. People who make lists
> 2. Racists
> 3. Asians
> ...


Mish read your list???


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

our alleged president/vice president.
hildabeast, bernie sanders.
bitch McConnell, sissy graham, john boner
5 supreme court justices


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate people that don't get jokes. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quip said:


> our alleged president/vice president.
> hildabeast, bernie sanders.
> bitch McConnell, sissy graham, john boner
> 4 supreme court justices


Pssst, Quip...don't you mean at least 5 Supreme Court Jesters?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Finding there is no TP after you have s#!t.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I will probably get taken to task on this one, Christians that say they are pro-choice


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

General managers that talk about the company as a "team" but then double the bonuses for office employees over the shop employees. More like two opposing teams.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Store pricing and deals. 40 years of marriage my wife for the most part does my shopping. Yes she dress me. Last week I informed her I was in need of some shirts for work. Button or snaps with collar. She picked them up. The price tag on many of these shirts showed $40-$30 dollars each.
I said something about that. Then she educated me again. With her Kohl's discount card ,this sale that deal and the magic discount. These shirts rang up at $8-$10 each. Now they are very nice quality shirts but how is it a price tag of $40 ends up at $8 when you walk across the store.
Now you know why I don't go shopping.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

When you ask someone to do something and they say " i can't" even before they try or given it a good effort.
People that talk on their ear bud in a public place.
People that don't clean their firearms

AND assholes like the one at the gun store the other day.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Store pricing and deals. 40 years of marriage my wife for the most part does my shopping. Yes she dress me. Last week I informed her I was in need of some shirts for work. Button or snaps with collar. She picked them up. The price tag on many of these shirts showed $40-$30 dollars each.
> I said something about that. Then she educated me again. With her Kohl's discount card ,this sale that deal and the magic discount. These shirts rang up at $8-$10 each. Now they are very nice quality shirts but how is it a price tag of $40 ends up at $8 when you walk across the store.
> Now you know why I don't go shopping.


Kohl's....I never really could find anything decent there in the men's section.that place is really set up for women.wifey gets all kinds of nice clothing off the discount rack.then she rings it up and she gets like $200.00 worth of clothing for like,$17.00.me,nothing nowhere.except for some thermal tops and bottoms.she goes to Kohl's,I go to MC sports and look at the weaponry and hunting stuff I cant afford.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Kohl's....I never really could find anything decent there in the men's section.that place is really set up for women.wifey gets all kinds of nice clothing off the discount rack.then she rings it up and she gets like $200.00 worth of clothing for like,$17.00.me,nothing nowhere.except for some thermal tops and bottoms.she goes to Kohl's,I go to MC sports and look at the weaponry and hunting stuff I cant afford.


I dislike stereotyping. Not all women like shopping at places likes Kohls, some of us like hardware stores, nurseries etc. When we go to sears the rest of the family heads to the clothing and I go to the tool section. I especially dislike Kohls and JC Penny if it is going to be 8.99 then mark it that way!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooops I forgot:

People who claim that they are interested in exchanging ideas, and theirs are always right and everyone else is wrong if they don't agree aka discussion bullies.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I dislike stereotyping. Not all women like shopping at places likes Kohls, some of us like hardware stores, nurseries etc. When we go to sears the rest of the family heads to the clothing and I go to the tool section. I especially dislike Kohls and JC Penny if it is going to be 8.99 then mark it that way!


Auntie,I am not stereotyping.just saying that Kohl's has more women's wear than men's stuff.My wife loves to go to hardware stores etc,clean her firearms and do yard work.she loves to take out the snowthrowers too.we only wish there was a real sears within a hundred miles of here.closest one is in Green Bay Wis.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I also don't like people who say
no disrespect but - then why say it 
guess what I just saw? this I answer Elvis , lock ness and sasquatch having lunch with a stripper and the Clintons on a yellow submarine with two screen doors?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I do those things, please don't hate me.
And furthermore:

1:Why Am I Here?
View attachment 14994

2:Are two heads better than one?
View attachment 14993


3: Should this be shot on sight?
View attachment 14992

Um, it's name is Twisty, and it is someones mangled notion of a clown.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> ....When we go to sears the rest of the family heads to the clothing and I go to the tool section.


My entire family and most of my friends makes fun of me for shopping at Sears. I LOVE CRAFTSMEN TOOLS!!!! Always have, always will. I got more Craftsmen wrenches and screwdrivers and sockets and other stuff. If you believe my family and friends, I'm the last person on earth to shop at Sears!

Auntie, we are like peas and carrots!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Auntie,I am not stereotyping.just saying that Kohl's has more women's wear than men's stuff.My wife loves to go to hardware stores etc,clean her firearms and do yard work.she loves to take out the snowthrowers too.we only wish there was a real sears within a hundred miles of here.closest one is in Green Bay Wis.


I was teasing you


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

People who can't park

Stupid questions (yes they do exist)

Bad drivers (almost everyone in this town)

People who think Starbucks is awesome coffee

People who can't understand why I don't party all the damn time (I'm 32 not 17)

Rap culture 

Lumbersexuals

Hipsters

Emos

Posers

Most people


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

People who say "Basically".

Time people. Their time is the most important thing in the world.

TP: Hey Farva, this keeps on breaking/failing everytime I do this.
Farva: Don't do that ever again.
TP: That will cost me time everyday!!!
Farva: 45 seconds once a day?
TP: Yeah I know, that sucks!!!
Farva: Do whatever you want. I ain't the one who cant do his job because his shit is broken..


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> People who can't park
> 
> Stupid questions (yes they do exist)
> 
> ...


I agree and I don't even know what a lumber sexual is. But it damn sure doesn't sound right


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

essdub said:


> I agree and I don't even know what a lumber sexual is. But it damn sure doesn't sound right


Must be the Lumberjack from the Monty Python song!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

essdub said:


> I agree and I don't even know what a lumber sexual is. But it damn sure doesn't sound right


It's an awful thing.

Out of the woods, here he comes: the lumbersexual | Holly Baxter | Opinion | The Guardian


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh yeah. I've seen those losers downtown. while I was working, they were primping and trying to look tough while sipping their Starbucks. 
For a second there, I thought you meant a condition my bulldog has:










He likes to hump trees


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

essdub said:


> Oh yeah. I've seen those losers downtown. while I was working, they were primping and trying to look tough while sipping their Starbucks.
> For a second there, I thought you meant a condition my bulldog has:
> 
> 
> ...


The two are not so different.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well hell, Asshole dbl parked his tripl axle aluminum boat trailer in front of us at the boat ramp, in Post Aransas blocking us in, after a hard day of fishin I was ready for Dbl meat Dbl Cheese Mustard loaded Jap burger from Whataburger, well damn numbnuts thinks he owns the entire PORT ARANSAS boat ramp and can just park his shit where ever the hell likes, he apparently had over looked the fact that a couple of tired pissed off TEXAS ******** could provide a manly solution to his inconsiderate parking habits, we gave his trailer the ole I am tired and pissed off heave ho, and moved it out of the way an bygod what you know, he didn't have trailer lock on the tongue of his trailer, and bygod what you know I had a spare Titanium Kryptonite, barrel lock, chromium plated fully illuminated accessory trailer lock. I felt it was my duty to secure his Triple Axle Aluminum Trailer with the aforesaid trailer lock, however,in error I did not leave him a key. HAve a nice day ASSHOLE


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

ass clowns that park in handicap spaces and run off into the store with their buddies (these guys are always 19 to 22 and in perfect shape) thinking that are entitled because they are only running in for beer. I want to slash their tires!!!!

and then pretty much the human race.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

People who say "I don't mean to offend" but they really do mean it. 

Women that say "I'm a single mother" like that should get them some special privileges? I'm single and a mother. That doesn't mean I expect someone else to be responsible for my actions. 

Starbuck's coffee

When someone leaves only the glued on piece of toilet paper on the roll to fool you into thinking there is really something there before you sit down on that icey cold toilet seat. 

Mud. I really, really, really hate mud. 
and cold. Cold and mud. that's the worst.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

<------- likes starbucks cafe moca's, Hangs head in shame..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish read your list???


smitty, re-read it, right on she is!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> <------- likes starbucks cafe moca's, Hangs head in shame..


I like their white chocolate mocha and chocolate covered coffee beans (if I can find them), that's about it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Starbucks is ok. I might drop in once a year and try something different. I think there is some sort of perception that Starbucks is an elite gourmet treat. Once you come to the realization that it's not, it becomes just another coffee shop.

A lot of their coffee tastes burnt or overbrewed, they have some decent stuff but when it comes to the dark roasts, I want it smooth and complex, not bitter and overly expensive.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im a 2 cup to wake up in the morning guy .... once every month or so I take my saved up change and splurge on a Starbucks Vente Cafe Moca.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Another thing that pisses me off to no end is people who mobile phones and dont answer it when you call them WTF is the purpose of owning a phone and not answering your calls


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Another thing that pisses me off to no end is people who mobile phones and dont answer it when you call them WTF is the purpose of owning a phone and not answering your calls


My cell phone is for my convenience, not someone else's. Leave me a message, I will call back when I am not busy.

I guess the thing I hate most is the lazy azz's that dial 911 for a phone number.

BF


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Another thing that pisses me off to no end is people who mobile phones and dont answer it when you call them WTF is the purpose of owning a phone and not answering your calls


OMG YES!!!!! do you happen to know my wife and daughter? :rant:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hate people talking on the phone while checking out at the grocery store. People who talk on the phone while walking down the isles of any retail store walking slowly and stopping in the middle of the isle with no regard to who is behind them. No one needs to to talk on the phone while shopping. I mean they never get off the phone the entire time they are there and they are more then likely talking to someone they just saw less then 20 minutes ago. People who have to back their cars in a parking space..... Crooked and wheels canted to be cool. I have a long list of things that piss me off so I will leave it at that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Another thing that pisses me off to no end is people who mobile phones and dont answer it when you call them WTF is the purpose of owning a phone and not answering your calls


I hate people who think that just because you have a mobile phone you should be available to them 24/7.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Coupons...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Rebates that don't pay


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

People who say "not to interrupt" but then go on talking and expect you to listen.

"The point is"... Then they try to lead the conversation with no point involved.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

deserth3 said:


> People who say "not to interrupt" but then go on talking and expect you to listen.
> 
> "The point is"... Then they try to lead the conversation with no point involved.


Heh heh.... just like "He who's name cannot be mentioned" here on the forum!!:glee:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Heh heh.... just like "He who's name cannot be mentioned" here on the forum!!:glee:


You can, but it costs $50,000 to say it


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate turning on the news only to find there is no news. :102:

Where did all our good emoticons go...?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

from the ghost of posts past 

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/27223-if-doesn-t-want-make-ya-yak.html#post387585


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> This is cool thread ,, I love it


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/27709-hypocrite-chief.html#post389214

LMAO


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

SGG said:


> You can, but it costs $50,000 to say it


I'm on good terms with Will...at least I think I am. Since you guys aren't allowed to speak to Will any longer, I may be able to offer a service where you give me your message, and I'll relay it to Will....for a fee of course  I take Paypal.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Going to Walmart 

When the folks on the other shift at work leave you in a crappy situation that takes half a day to straighten out.

The fact that 22lr is so scarce my favorite guns gather dust.

Liberals 

When the fast food place screws up your order and you don't realize it until you've already pulled away. 

When your favorite clothes finally have to be retired.

Leeches 

Cold coffee and hot beer.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

People who go slow and won't get out of the left lane, people saying "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas", those little stick people stickers on the back of minivans...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> ...those little stick people stickers on the back of minivans...


I haven't figured those out yet. Are they supposed to represent ones family or is it a tally of the folks they've run over? Kinda like the old marks that were put on ww2 aircraft showing how many German or Japs the plane shot down.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Arklatex said:


> I haven't figured those out yet. Are they supposed to represent ones family or is it a tally of the folks they've run over? Kinda like the old marks that were put on ww2 aircraft showing how many German or Japs the plane shot down.


Supposed to represent each family member and pets. There's been a little push back..

http://www.amazon.com/FIGURE-FAMILY-Delicious-Nobody-Sticker/dp/B00EI6CKVE

Amazon.com: ChainSaw Decal Nobody cares about YOUR STICK FIGURE FAMILY Funny Vinyl Sticker 8"x5": Automotive


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> Supposed to represent each family member and pets. There's been a little push back...





Mish said:


> I hate people that don't get jokes. hehe


 You got Mished! Hehe!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

you never know around here


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate [email protected] judges that would even hear a case to sue Bushmaster or any gun manufacture for what people do with their product instead of placing blame where it belongs...


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Any conversation that includes the words "Kanye West".

Red lights in the middle of the night that won't change (or in the daytime for that matter).

Men wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Prepper News said:


> Any conversation that includes the words "Kanye West".


...or Kardashian (sp?)


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Canadians.

Well, not ALL Canadians actually, just the ones from Ontario and east. I wrote my Congresscritter with the idea that we should trade CT, MA, NH, VT, RI, and Maine to Canada for Alberta. Those states fit better with the Canadian culture and Alberta is more like Texas than Toronto.

Canada is a country that does not even have enough self-respect to put pictures of their own people on their money!


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> When you ask someone to do something and they say " i can't" even before they try or given it a good effort.
> People that talk on their ear bud in a public place.
> People that don't clean their firearms
> 
> AND assholes like the one at the gun store the other day.


I have the same problem with people that dont clean their firearms. It makes me cringe sometimes to see people that do this. We was at the range a month or so a ago and this guy we was talking to had a gun that was not cycling. He said that he keeps in his toolbox in his truck. It was beat up and had grease all over the outside. That is something that I hate.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Blame inanimate objects for what people do


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am starting to ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no , I am hating some of the stupide people in this would that they think they are doing some one a favor by given false advice ,,, because they read it on the internet ,, so it's true ,, how dumb can people get ? ohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! I forgot everything on the internet is true ,,, sorry I messed up again ,,:beaten:


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't know 99% of all cars sold in Lubbock, TX didn't come equipped with turn signals.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

That some idiot in management at sears thought it would be a great idea to make craftsman tools in China, I went to sears the otherday to trade in a couple broken sockets and apparently I missed the memo the craftsman is now made in china well Sears you can join the ranks of stores i will no longer spend my money at which also includes Wow Mart


----------

